# Ideas and help for building a Southern Angle-Headed Dragon enclosure



## tyler97 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi,
I am going to build an enclosure for the Southern Angle-Head Dragon enclosure. I want to make it wooden but I do not know if the water sealer would harm the lizards. I was going to build a 3x3x2ft wooden enclosure. I am planning on getting 3. Will that do or will I need to make it 4x3x2ft? Any ideas would help.

cheers Tyler


----------



## Virides (Nov 21, 2011)

As long as the sealer has cured and bonded correctly to the surface (usually means that the wood is free of oil before painting). Also make sure that the sealer is safe for potable water if the enclosure is going to have a body of water in constant contact with the sealer. This way you won't have any (or atleast extremely low levels) leeching occuring.

As for the size, it depends on how big they get and how long you expect to keep them together.

Also, if you are going for sliding glass, may I suggest looking at what we have on offer. Especially our sliding glass track system - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 21, 2011)

what about marine ply?


----------



## Virides (Nov 22, 2011)

tyler97 said:


> what about marine ply?



The only difference between marine and "normal" ply is the glue. Marine ply glue is waterproof. If you are looking at using ply, try sourcing Paulownia. We had a 12mm sheet at 2400 x 1200mm and it was about 60% lighter than the same sized pine sheet.

Paulownia is also naturally water resistant aswell.


----------



## tyler97 (Nov 22, 2011)

thank you for your help


----------

